# Wednesday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

A few pics , will post more as they come in


----------



## jimsbeercans (May 5, 2021)

Keep them coming. We will be up in the morning, Opening Wednesday, was approved too late to change my plans. Wish we knew before hand.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

Few more


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

More  , I’m sure there are duplicates


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 5, 2021)

Nice ladies Colson.  Wish I could have been out there sooner.


----------



## jungleterry (May 5, 2021)

great pics thanks Ron


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

Last ones today


----------



## bicycle larry (May 5, 2021)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR PIS ,


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

No problem hope everyone enjoys them that couldn’t attend


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2021)

Winding down for tonight


----------



## THE STIG (May 5, 2021)

how much on the shelby & streamliner


----------



## ian (May 5, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 1404978
> 
> ...



Was it windy? Looks like a lotta bikes got blown over.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 6, 2021)

THANKS for the photos of our great hobby! enjoy your ride


----------



## IngoMike (May 6, 2021)

I like that flat display of bikes with no pedals and the bars turned, almost looks like an art display.......it seems like a lot of bikes are shown w/o pedals, which would make packing them tight a lot easier and as a bonus keeps anyone from riding away with anything......Maybe I will just start carrying a pedal wrench and drop a pedal or two when I stop off at the local packy...... I usually just flip my bike upside down, but a few of my riders are not capable of that due to saddle or bar issues so the pedal idea is not a bad alternative....


----------



## gerald pohorence (May 8, 2021)

The pic with two tone tan and brown pickup. The Murray Fleet Line , red, white and silver. That's the bike I was looking for at Memory Lane today. No luck!


----------

